# Other > DWD/depression and the media >  Mens mental health week

## purplefan

http://www.msn.com/en-gb/news/other/...cid=spartandhp

I had no idea there was a health awareness week until i saw this on MSN. It is so important to talk about our Mental health issues. So this is for the guys out there or anyone else who wants to share a story about how they are coping and what help they got ETC.

----------


## purplefan

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/39800829

Was thnking of also Aaron Lennon the Everton player who was sectioned this week under the mental health act. I hope he gets well soon and it is a timely reminder that Rich or poor mental health can affect anybody at anytime. 
Interesting article about how Mental health concerns are growing in the sports world.
Seams young men are struggling to admit they have an issue. How do we break this barrier down and get guys talking?

----------


## Suzi

It's Mental Health Awareness Week - not just for men  :O:  To be honest, anything that gets anyone talking is a good thing....

----------


## Jarre

Thanks for that purple sorry I didn't reply last night was shattered when I got in from watford. There are quite a few campaigns coming out, the latest one is for construction workers called mate which is supported by teh construction health and safety board as well as supported by the samaritans and mind, construction of course being a very "macho" thing mental health is still very taboo in that industry and I have first hand  experience of the stress and bully tactics that some managers apply to workers and your expected to just take it...

----------

magie06 (09-05-17),Suzi (09-05-17)

----------

